
The resource leak bug of our civilization (2014) - panic
http://viznut.fi/texts-en/resource_leak_bug_of_our_civilization.html
======
blastbeat
It is true that our current system is basically build around growth. But I
find the resource leak bug metaphor of the article gravely lacking. The
problem isn't solely, that resources are allocated and not released
afterwards. The problem of our time is transforming resources irreversibly
into (toxic) waste at a breath-taking pace. I also don't see alienation,
complexity and bloat inherently as a problem. Not sure what to take from the
article. It seems to be written from somebody, whose software-centric world
view has himself alienated from reality. Especially the conclusion, that the
input of hackers might particularly valuable for the "reconstruction" of
civilization, due to their experiences with software bugs, reveals the
author's déformation professionnelle.

